# Log on Filter



## Merrill (Apr 10, 2006)

There is a ~ 25 ft log just above picnic rock, river right on the Filter Plant run. This is not a difficult log to get around unless you are a beginner. I was taking a newby down the river late last night, and because of a couple swims it was getting towards dark. I was advising him to paddle towards the left bank to avoid the hole (i.e. the nice bouncy surf wave 100 ft up from the big rock on river right). I didn't notice until late that there was a log pinned on the rock that normally creates the hole. He didn't have the skills to miss the log and ended up going over the top of it. Very scary moment for me, also resulting in another swim for him. 

Be careful out there! 

S-


----------

